#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Reservoir Static Pressure match
Dear All,



I have a dozen of points from different wells and I need to match in my black oil Eclipse model. How can I match them accurately as they are not WBHP, which can be included in the WCONHIST key. I very much appreciate your thoughts and help, many thanks in advance.See More: Reservoir Static Pressure match

----------


## DAH7542

Take a look at this similar/recent thread. In there, I posted an example procedure to load measured reservoir pressures and compare them with simulated pressures (WBP9) using Eclipse-Office:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

As for your question: How can I match them accurately as they are not WBHP, which can be included in the WCONHIST keyword?
- As far as I understand, you would like to know how to input static pressures per well into the model (schedule section) in order to compare them with WBP9. My Answer: You can actually load this data (static pressures) using item #10 of WCONHIST keyword since values entered there are used for reporting purposes only. So, whether you load WBHP or Static Pressures into item #10 of WCONHIST, it won't generate any confusion for the simulator.

----------

Dear DAH7542,

Many thanks for your quick reply, much appreciated. regards

----------

Dear DAH7542,
Following on the above question, I have single point pressure measurement per well over entire history of the well and as you know WBP9 calculated pressure would cover the total history of the well, so basically we comparing a single point with continuous pressure values. Is it possible to compare average reservoir pressure of FPR against various single points from a few wells or has to be matched against WBP9 only? Thanks in advance and regards.

----------


## DAH7542

It's simple: that's the information you have. Although it's indeed preferable to work with enough pressure measurements to ensure correct matching of spatial and temporal pressure gradients you just have single pressure measurements per well over entire history. You don't really have another option than work with what you have. My advise: do your best with the given information and make your model limitations very clear to your boss, co-workers and yourself. Best regards.

----------

